# Dirty French B**tards



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Only way they beat the Irish was through a goal with not one, but two, blatant hand balls.

Dirty garlic eating, deodorant avoiding bastards .......... :twisted:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Terry Henry is a Cheat :roll:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Footballers in general are cheats whatever their nationality, unfortunately that is part and parcel of the game these days.
I still can't understand why a fourth/fifth official isn't sat with an array of monitors and the ability to quickly review the action and then speak to the referee by radio. :?


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Let's face it though, the French will be a batter team to watch at the World Cup.


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I hope they do get battered .......


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

Saw this too ,Kin cheat .If that sort of thing happens to England (again) next summer [smiley=argue.gif] 
Will be interesting to see if FIFA will look at incident like they did with Arsenal`s Eduardo and do something about it.
Makes the case for video referee decisions for really unjust cases like these,if not is it to be accepted as being part of the "beautiful game" i think not.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Cairomac said:


> Dirty garlic eating, deodorant avoiding bastards .......... :twisted:


If you had inserted the word 'black' in there somewhere this post would've been deleted as being racist.

In my opinion it still is. I don't even see an 'intended' element of humour... :?

I like the French...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It' only a game ffs


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> It' only a game ffs


You Northern bastard... :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Definitely makes a case for video refereeing. Though unfortunately retrospective action isn't going to work.

If there is any doubt at the time, then videos should be used.

You might like this though:

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?tit ... =326715091


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> You might like this though:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?tit ... =326715091


That's not very neighbourly... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont think that sort of language would be allowed on this forum....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not on this forum. ;-)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> It's not on this forum. ;-)


 :lol:


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> It' only a game ffs


And your signature has football references, your posts bang on about NUFC, but it's only a game right ? Your posts do crack me up though ......... :lol:


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

In my opinion it still is. I don't even see an 'intended' element of humour... :?

I like the French... [/quote]

Errr, thats because there was no intended humour and why it's called the 'Flame Room' [smiley=bomb.gif]. Check with the moderators, maybe they will rename it to 'Have a slight rant if you like as long as your not nasty to anyone room' ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Cairomac said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It' only a game ffs
> ...


But this is Newcastle its soooooo much more than a game around here, and while we are on the subject
YOU FAT COCKNEY BASTARD , GET OUT OF OUR CLUB . :wink:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Pansy sissy sport of cheats anyway.

Just look at the way they all fall to the ground screaming in agony when someone brushes past them, then jump up with a miraculous recovery when the ref gives them a kick. Its pathetic and its cheating.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

oh but I almost forgot

some french bastard tried to pick up my missus when she was innocently doing some shopping in Paris! the nerve! :evil:


----------

